
A Giant Hole Has Opened Up in Antarctica - Red_Tarsius
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/wjx9w4/a-giant-mysterious-hole-has-opened-up-in-antarctica
======
ameister14
The fact that it's a vice article about a mysterious hole that says nothing
other than the hole exists immediately made me think of this:

[http://splitsider.com/2015/08/the-onions-edge-explores-a-
big...](http://splitsider.com/2015/08/the-onions-edge-explores-a-big-
mysterious-hole-in-the-ground/)

~~~
dogma1138
EDGE nails it but only because VICE is a pretty good parody of itself.

------
mkempe
TL;DR-- Same hole in same location was observed in the 1970s.

Circulez.

------
singularity2001
it's a water cirulation phenomenon:
[http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/natur/antarktis-
riesiges-...](http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/natur/antarktis-riesiges-
loch-im-eismeer-fasziniert-polarforscher-a-1169145.html)

------
jdc0589
the zpm burried in the lost ancient planetary defence base there must be
melting down finally.

~~~
kichik
Poor Jack is going to have his mind altered again...

------
mikedilger
volcano

~~~
mark-r
That was my first thought too, but would an underwater volcano create such a
large hole or would the effect be more localized? It should be easy to verify.

~~~
bigiain
And why would it be seasonal/annual?

(I think it's Cthulhu. I pray I get eaten first...)

~~~
mark-r
Perhaps in the winter it gets cold enough to overcome the effect, and a thin
layer of ice gets formed? That would imply an eruption that lasts over a year
though. An underground version of Yellowstone?

~~~
Taniwha
it's just the end of winter ... normally one would expect such a change at the
end of summer, 5-6 months from now

